# InproServer32-Schlüssel "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLISD\..... enthält keine Daten.  Problem!



## Jacky (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffendlich richtig. 
Bräuchte auch gleich Hilfe bei einem scheinbar unlösbaren Problem. Habe schon Beiträge dazu gefunden, aber ohne Abhilfe.

Alle möglichen Schutz-Programme und Cleaner finden immer folgenden Fehler:

Der InprocServer32-Schlüssel "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C3480413-A7F8-11D1-AA75-00C04FA34D72}\InprocServer32" enthält keine Daten. Dieser Unterschlüssel des Objektes kann daher gelöscht werden.

Leider hilft mir kein Programm, denn immer wenn es auf diesen Schlüssel stösst, kommt sofort der blaue Bildschirm und nichts geht mehr. Hab den Schlüssel auch schon gefunden über den Registry Editor, nur wenn ich weiter gehe, um z.B. nach den Einträgen Flash\\Flash**** zu schauen (mit 8 solls ja Probleme geben), sehe ich nur noch Blau...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash« das ActiveX-Steuerelement Flash10i.ocx
ist vorhanden, vom 8er ist dort nichts mehr zu sehen.

Hat einer ne Idee, mit der ein normaler PC-Nutzer ohne tieferes Hintergrundwissen klar kommt? Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.

Gruß

Jacky


----------

